# Uni SB, Bikertreff - Termin verpasst



## Wiseman (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte gestern mal mit den Leuten biken gehen, die sich im Rahmen des Hochschulsports an der Uni Saarbrücken treffen, aber leider bin ich viel zu spät von zu Hause weggekommen und habe natürlich keinen mehr getroffen :-(
Es liegt auch im Bereich des möglichen, dass ich den Treffpunkt nicht gefunden habe und vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht gesehen habe.

Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand für den nächsten Montag bereit erklären sich vorher mit mir in Saarbrücken zu treffen und wir fahren dann gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt.

Grüße,


----------



## Christina (18. Juni 2003)

Hi Wiseman,

zu dumm, dass du uns am Montag verpasst hast, wir waren in Kirkel und haben ein paar (für uns) neue Wege gesucht. Hat dann auch etwas länger gedauert als sonst. 
Hm, es sieht so aus, dass von unserm "fester Stamm" an Bikern jeder mehr oder weniger beruflich mit der Uni zu tun hat, d.h. wir kommen alle direkt vom Büro/Hörsaal zum Treffpunkt. Damit wir uns nicht wieder verpassen, hab ich dir mal einen Lageplan angehängt, damit ist es eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen. Wenn du neben den Beachvolleyballfeldern stehst, bis du richtig. Wir warten eigentlich immer so bis 18.10 h, wenn sich jemand fest angekündigt hat aber auch mal länger.
Bis Montag,

Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (18. Juni 2003)

@Christina

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Auskunft. Mit dem Wegplan in der Tasche kann dann ja nix mehr schief gehen, ausser vielleicht es regnet am kommenden Montag.

Gruß,


----------



## Woods (13. Juli 2003)

würd mich ja mal interessieren, wo ihr so rumfahrt.

kann man sich da vielleicht irgendwo ein paar Infos holen?


----------



## Christina (14. Juli 2003)

Scheint ja auf reges Interesse zu stoßen, der Hochschulsport.   Daher noch ein paar nähere Infos: Wir fahren normalerweise nur in der VORLESUNGSZEIT, die ist jetzt leider bald rum   In der vorlesungsfreien Zeit treffen sich ein paar der Leute auch so, aber dann oft unabhängig von dem Montagstermin, organisiert kurzfristig per Mailing-Liste.
Details gibts hier:
http://web.swi.uni-saarland.de/swi/root-t3/index.php?id=54&no_cache=1&tx_cbooking_pi1[mode]=2&tx_cbooking_pi1[showUid]=71
Was die Tourziele angeht, so nehme man sich eine Saarland-Karte und beschreibe einen Kreis mit max. 15-20 km Radius um die Uni und voilà - fertig!  Ernsthaft, bevorzugte Ziele (wo wir uns dann auch halbwegs auskennen) sind Spichern, Ensheim, St. Ingert, Niederwürzbach, Kirkel. Ab und zu setzen wir uns auch mal in den Zug und fahren so nach Kirkel (Felsenpfad etc.) oder Rodalben. 
Das Tempo bestimmt der schwächste, wir sind keine Racer-Trainingsgruppe!! Wer Lust hat, mitzufahren, melde sich vorher bitte bei Nina (Mail siehe Link), damit wir uns nicht verpassen bzw. du informiert wirst, falls sich am Termin was ändert.
So, ich hoffe, das reicht fürs erste.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. Bis dahin frohes Biken,

Christina


----------



## Emmedbrown (27. Juli 2003)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal wissen wieviel km ihr an so einem Montag fahrt?


----------



## Christina (29. Juli 2003)

Also heute waren es wohl so um die 40 km.
Im übrigen funktioniert der Link leider nicht (mehr) und es gibt auch im Netz nur noch das Ferien-Programm vom Hochschulsport, indem der MTB-Treff nicht drin ist. Wer mitfahren will, schickt mir einfach eine PM, dann bekommt ihr bescheid, wann und wo wir uns treffen.
Grüße,

Christina


----------



## Moose (29. Juli 2003)

Hey, Christina!
Jetzt weiss ich auch, woher Du die Leute holst.
Gute Werbung!!!

Du könntest allen Interessierten auch noch mitteilen, dass wir uns diesen Donnerstag um 18.30 Uhr treffen. 

Neulinge müssen mindestens einen Tourenvorschlag mitbringen bzw. einen neuen Single-Trail kennen! (... also Beeilung, denn bald kennen wir ja alles im Saarland!)

Der MTB-Treff findet auch während der Semesterferien statt, allerdings unverbindlich, nach Absprache (Mailingliste ..., wer aufgenommen werden will kann schreiben) und ohne meine Verantwortung. 
Es handelt sich dabei dann nicht mehr um eine Veranstaltung des Hochschulsports (der fängt erst im Oktober wieder an). 
Ohne Helm fährt keiner mit.

Bis dann.


----------



## Christina (29. Juli 2003)

Oh, die Übungsleitung persönlich hat den Weg ins Forum gefunden! Netter Nick, aber dein Geweih hattest du gestern gut unterm Helm versteckt, oder?  
Übrigens haben wir mittlerweile die Anforderungen formuliert, dass derjenige, der uns in Sackgassentrails oder schlammige Tragepassagen führt, 
1. die Räder aller Teilnehmer tragen muss
2. eine Runde Powerbars ausgibt!
Das ist das direkte Ergebnis der "experimentellen" Runde von gestern!  
Wir sehen uns am Donnerstag!


----------



## Moose (29. Juli 2003)

... mein Klein(es dreckiges Bike) saubermachen muss!!!
Kommst Du morgen mit zum Inline-Hockey falls es nicht regnet?
Wiseman habe ich auch schon verpflichtet.


----------



## Wiseman (30. Juli 2003)

Das sind ja richtig harte Anforderungen, die da gestellt werden. Das verschreckt bestimmt einige ;-)

Und bei meinem Orientierungssinn sollte ich gleich mal etwas Extra-Verpflegung mitnehmen :-D

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woods (31. Juli 2003)

das klngt ja immer interessanter.
Ist ein MTB eigentlich wirklich Voraussetzung zum Mitfahren oder kann man die Strecken auch mit einem Trekking-Bike meistern?

@Wiseman: Danke nochmal für die Tipps. Ich gondel jetzt öfters im Grumbachtal und Richtung Bischmisheim ´rum...


----------



## Wiseman (31. Juli 2003)

@Woods:
Interessant ist es allemal 
Vor allem wenn es wieder gilt, neue Wege zu finden.

Theoretisch ist ein Trecking-Bike möglich, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle aber nochmal überlegen. Es geht doch recht häufig über anspruchsvolle Singletrails und Wege, bei denen ein MTB von Vorteil ist.

Grüße,


----------



## Christina (31. Juli 2003)

Also es ist schonmal jemand mit einem Trekkingbike mitgefahren. Das geht, der Spaßfaktor dürfte aber deutlich niedriger liegen als bei den anderen. Die Häufigkeit der Platten schien uns am Trekkingbike subjektiv höher (ok, ich weiß, das sagt jetzt gerade die richtige!), und er hat (vernünftigerweise) einige Stellen bergab geschoben, die die anderen gefahren sind. 
Wenn du also die richtige Einstellung und vor allem Selbsteinschätzung hast, geht das schon, ich würde dir aber trotzdem eher zum MTB raten.


----------



## Woods (31. Juli 2003)

da ich nicht komplett wahnsinnig bin, werde ich dann wohl erst auf ein MTB sparen müssen, bevor ich bei Euch mitfahren kann.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (31. Juli 2003)

@Christina: Falls ihr nächste Woche mal radeln geht, wär's cool wenn du bescheid geben könntest. Möchte gerne mal bei euch reinschnuppern und mitradeln!


----------



## Moose (1. August 2003)

schick mir mal Deine Mail-Adresse, dann nehme ich Dich in den Verteiler auf. Alternativ kannst Du sie Christina geben, die gibt sie dann mir und dann nehme ich sie in den Verteiler auf ... .
Wahrscheinlich Montag 17.00 Uhr ... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (8. August 2003)

Moin moin,

wie wäre es mit einer der Witterung angepassten Runde??
D.h. Samstag, 09.08.03, 06.00 Uhr, Halle 6


Wer hat Lust?
Wer hat Zeit?
Wer ist da schon wach

ciao
markus

P.S.:Vielleicht kann ja unsere Übungsleitung (hört sich stark nach
Gymnastikstunde an) ne eMail an alle schicken.


----------



## Christina (8. August 2003)

Also ich bin ja für einiges zu haben und wollte eigentlich auch morgen früh eine Tour machen, aber 6 Uhr ist vielleicht doch etwas früh. Da bin ich ja noch völlig verpennt! 
Alternativvorschlag: 8 Uhr. Nach drei Stunden Tour ist es dann 11 und man wird noch nicht gerade gegrillt auf dem Rad - so wie gestern nachmittag bei der Rückfahrt von der Uni, laut Tacho 42 Grad!!
Sonst noch jemand für den Vormittag zu begeistern? Ist die Übungsleitung   überhaupt im Lande?


----------



## Wiseman (8. August 2003)

Also ich habe Lust und ich habe Zeit  aber ich weis nicht ob ich es schaffe wach zu sein, deswegen höchstens 7 1/2 Minuten auf mich warten ... oder alternativ auf die Uhrzeit von Christina ausweichen ...


Solche spontanen Hau-Ruck-Aktionen bieten wohl das meiste Spaß-Potential 

Gruß,


----------



## scotty23 (8. August 2003)

Na gut..dann halt 08.00 Uhr

um 06.00 Uhr ist´s aber noch richtig schön kühl..

naja nützt alles nix wenn Ihr alle noch pennt

bis denne


----------



## Moose (8. August 2003)

... ist zwar noch im Lande, morgen früh aber nicht mehr.
Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass Ihr auch für morgens zu haben seit, dann hätten wir das schon längst mal gemacht.
Wie sieht es aus mit "ganz früh" unter der Woche?
Ich bin ab Dienstag Nacht wieder da.

Übrigens ist mir ein Geheimrezept gegen die Hitze eingefallen:
500 Gramm gefrorene Heidelbeeren (Himmbeeren gehen auch) essen, das hält mindesten eine Stunde kühl!!!

Grüsse.


----------



## Wiseman (9. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Wie sieht es aus mit "ganz früh" unter der Woche?
> Ich bin ab Dienstag Nacht wieder da.
> 
> ...



JaJaJa. Nachtfahrt, da bin ich dabei 

Also mir persönlich kommen 500 Gramm etwas viel vor um sie auf einmal zu essen, da bin ich ja die Stunde nur mit Verdauen beschäftigt ... Aber auf jeden Fall mal einen Versuch wert.

Gruß,


----------



## Moose (9. August 2003)

das ist ja genau der Trick! Das muss so viel sein, sonst hilft es nicht!!!
Bin übrigens in Neustadt dabei, Moni auch. Wir können aber gut Zug fahren, falls es in Deinem Auto zu eng wird.
Grüsse ... .


----------



## Wiseman (9. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Bin übrigens in Neustadt dabei, Moni auch. Wir können aber gut Zug fahren, falls es in Deinem Auto zu eng wird.
> Grüsse ... . *



Habe heute mit Christina darüber geredet und weis, dass ihr mitkommt 

Als Fahrer hat man doch eh den meisten Platz  deswegen kann es mir nicht zu eng werden und ausserdem nehme ich euch gerne mit.

Gruß,


----------



## Moose (17. August 2003)

... wer kann und hat Lust?
Treffpunkt wie immer, siehe Beschreibung oben.

Grüsse,

die die Ihr Klein Bike zerbrochen hat .
schnüff.


----------



## Wiseman (17. August 2003)

Ich für meinen Teil bin wohl nur Dienstag um 17:00 Uhr dabei.

Gruß,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (17. August 2003)

Hi,

bin wenn dann wohl auch nur Dienstag bei.

ciao


----------



## Christina (18. August 2003)

Na dann sind wir ja eine Gruppe  , ich kann nämlich auch eher am Dienstag, Montag geht definitiv nicht.
Bis hoffentlich morgen,

Christina


----------



## Moose (18. August 2003)

... na gut, dann eben Dienstag!

Könnte der Ritter aus dem Sumiswald vielleicht den grossen 8er Inbus mitbringen? 
Das fände ich sehr ritterlich. 
Ich hoffe, das Laktat ist bis morgen wieder ausgeschwemmt !
Danke nochmal für die Fahrt am Samstag und natürlich auch für die hervorragende Begleitung. Hat total Spass gemacht.

Grüsse,
die, die auf ihren neuen Rahmen wartet.


----------



## cyberneo (21. September 2003)

Hi Biker/innen!

Ich bin morgen dabei, lass mich mal überraschen wie das so bei euch abläuft. Hab allerdings als "Neuling" in Richtung St. Ingbert keine Streckenkentnisse, daher auch keine Singletrails! Naja bis morgen!

Bye Cyberneo


----------

